# Ajust de comptes?



## Tige

Hola gent!
Voldria saber si en català és correcte dir "ajust de comptes" per l'expressió castellana "ajuste de cuentas". He vist al termcat que té sentit econòmic, de comptabilitat, però jo parlo d'una baralla. 
Si no es pot dir així, sabeu alguna expressió alternativa?
Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Tige!

Al diccionari castellà-català de l'Enciclopèdia (el pots consultar a l'Optimot -també hi ha aplegats els diccionaris del Termcat, per cert!) hi diu només "venjança", però per a "ajustarle las cuentas a uno" diu "passar comptes". A mi em sona bé, en el context d'una baralla, però si hi necessites un substantiu no se m'acut ara...

Salut!


----------



## Tige

mmm... Necessito un substantiu; la frase fa referència a un "delicte relacionat amb un _ajuste de cuentas_". I una "passada de comptes" no queda bé... 
Esperaré a veure si surten més possibilitats o em pensaré si canvio la frase sencera...
Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

De substantiu només se m'acut "venjança", o potser també "comptes pendents " (un delicte relacionats amb uns comptes pendents)... però potser sembla que hagués de pagar el que va deixar a deure a la botiga, oi?  A veure si surt alguna cosa millor...


----------



## Keiria

El Periódico ho tradueix en la versió catalana per revenja o venjança. Però l'opció de comptes pendents també la trobo bona, potser sí que té connotació de diners però no necessàriament en una botiga.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Més avist diria revenja, com apunta Keiria.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies per les idees.  M'agrada revenja (crec que serà la meua opció), però també voldria saber la vostra opinió respecte a "ajust de comptes", perquè tot i que no sembla la millor manera de dir-ho, he vist unes quantes entrades a google, fins i tot de diaris... És del tot incorrecte? O simplement una mica forçat?...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Tige said:


> És del tot incorrecte? O simplement una mica forçat?...



Em sembla que a mi em faria força mal als ulls veure-ho escrit...


----------



## betulina

Jo estic amb l'Avellana, diria que és una traducció literal de l'expressió castellana... 

(cinc minuts més tard)

Ho he buscat per Google i apareix en algunes pàgines amb cert "nivell" (universitats, ressenyes de llibres d'Enciclopèdia...), però no crec que vulgui dir res. La prova definitiva és que l'ésadir (el llibre d'estil de TV3) ho dóna com a "no admissible" (i proposa "revenja"), i si ni TV3 ho admet...   (és broma, és broma...)


----------

